# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw

## johanvds

Hai allen,

Ik ben Johan. 27 en ik heb erg last van mijn gehoor. Ik ben slecht horend en tot dat het bij mij vastgesteld werd heb ik me altijd anders gevoeld. 
Sinds kort heb ik gehoorapparaten en moet ik zeggen bij mij heeft zich mijn hele leven veranderd. Omdat ik doordat ik me altijd anders voelde heb ik ook slecht op mijn lichaam gepast. Ik hoop in de komende tijd mezelf weer goed te kunnen motiveren om meer te gaan doen.

----------


## johanvds

> Hai allen,
> 
> Ik ben Johan. 27 en ik heb erg last van mijn gehoor. Ik ben slecht horend en tot dat het bij mij vastgesteld werd heb ik me altijd anders gevoeld. 
> Sinds kort heb ik gehoorapparaten van http://www.audibene.nl/[/URL] en moet ik zeggen bij mij heeft zich mijn hele leven veranderd. Omdat ik doordat ik me altijd anders voelde heb ik ook slecht op mijn lichaam gepast. Ik hoop in de komende tijd mezelf weer goed te kunnen motiveren om meer te gaan doen.


Ik ben nu bezig met een bewust eet programma en ben ik 4 dagen al 3 kilo afgevallen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Johanvds: Welkom op MediCity...ik hoop dat je er een beetje plezier van mag gaan ondervinden...leuk en gezellig als je meedoet als je er de tijd voor hebt...
wat ellendig dat je slechthorend bent...is dit al bij je geboorte begonnen? ik hoop oprecht dat de gehoorapparaten je weer meer doen genieten van je leven...als je minder hoort kun je je vaak een buitenstaander vinden/voelen want mensen die "lispelen", praten niet altijd duidelijk of ze praten achterstevoren dus tegen je rug aan...mijn zus is aan 1 oor doof en ik moet altijd opletten aan welke kant ik loop als we in de stad zijn of ergens anders...elkaar aankijken en dan goed spreken daar probeer ik op te letten, maar soms vergeet ik het nog wel eens...het blijft een "aandachtspunt" !!! verder wil ik je sterkte wensen met je eetpatroon...het is goed dat je zelf ontdekt dat er anders gegeten moet worden...dat geldt voor veel mensen, ook ik moet beter mijn best doen, want goed eten is een levensstijl die we moeten hebben om ons gezonder te doen voelen...jij bent nog jong en het is belangrijk dat jij je beter voelt...veel sterkte hiermee....ik wens je een gezellige en fijne dag toe...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

